# My new R32 GTR



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

On the ship over to the UK at the moment. Can't wait.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Looks nice. 
What front end is that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

Not sure what bumper it is. Maybe someone on here would know.

:smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

nice to see youve finally got one at last  
and it looks sweet :smokin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

It has :-

6 Pot Endless Brakes(I looked up the price of these on the web -  how much!)
Zeal Suspension
17" Rega Master Alloys

About 400bhp(not proven) i'll wait till it's been to a UK tuner to see what roughly it is putting out.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice one dude!!!


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

*Front Bumper*

Looks like the Trust front to me.......



Barry

http://www.takakaira.co.jp/aerokits/aerokitindex.asp?sideon=sidemenu.asp?cat=4


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Front Bumper*



Barryf said:


> *Looks like the Trust front to me.......
> *


Yep, looks like that one to me, nice one m8.

:smokin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2003)

deano said:


> *nice to see youve finally got one at last
> and it looks sweet :smokin: *


It is about time, can't believe i've been looking for a skyline for one year now(from R34 GTT, R33 GTR, to R32 GTR). Time to say goodbye to the RS, it has been very reliable for a ford though.

:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks sweet! Love the color...my favorite along with white on R32s


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

VERRRRY Nice. Best colour. Looks like it has tints on the back three windows as well. They never seem to tint the main side windows in Japan, is it illegal to do so over there?

Also no oil cooler fitted at the moment...talk to Gary at GtArt when you're ready for one.


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

I love it, I am also waiting the arrival of my silver BNR32. 
Love the pic's do you have any more? My car is mostly stock but i love seeing pics of silver 32's with different stuff on them. Gives me ideas!
So if you have more pic's I'd love to see them
Silver32's rock 

thanks,

Paul


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

That looks like a Newera car. I bought my old R33 from miguel, it was the NUTS! Better than i epected

Gerry


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the new ride. Looks sweet. Bet you can't wait to get into it!

Cya O!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Is this the one*

on the New Era site for £11785.00 ?

Glen


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*OK thanks*


----------



## morgie (Aug 23, 2003)

You went to japan to see the car prior to purchase, or you trusted the seller there ?

Your car is simply AWSOME... i want mine !!!!!!!!!!!!hehe


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

I didn't go to japan.


----------



## morgie (Aug 23, 2003)

Ok, that's what i'll have to do too (not going to japan)... that woried me a little bit, but in general, cars seems to be in good condition in the auctions


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Just my personal opinion, but I don't like black wheels. They always look like they were supposed to be shiny, but got covered in brake dust.


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

lmao sorry but that is my EXACT thinking on black wheels.

I pick my GTR up tomorrow. It did have white wheels on it before I went to look at it but they decided to get rid and put some normal coloured alloys on it thank god. I'm not amazed with the wheels they've put on but better than white that's for sure.

That silver one looks minted mate. Looks like it's in better condition than mine. Mine will one day be a minter again. It's not far off now don't get me wrong but has a tiny bit of bubble rust on the bonnet edge and according to my mate some on one of the wheel arches but when looking couldn't see it.

When does it come into the UK and officially get signed off?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2003)

I like them, anyway they are gun metalic(according to regamaster.com)


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

sweet man. take good care of er


----------



## Lex GTR (Sep 4, 2003)

IMO silver wheels are a lil boring, black wheels look good on your car, and white wheels look superb on race style cars in "most" colours.

I dont really like the front bumper too much, prefer the std bumper (as long as it has the lower splitter and vent holes either side of the number plate), but lovely car and rare colour (they 99% grey in the UK it seems!)


----------



## GTRBob (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice car mate, like the colour and the wheels, looks in really good condition as well, thats a lot of car for the money, hope you enjoy it!

Bob.

P.s. have you tried to send me a private message? my mailbox was full, try again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah i did, but as you say your mailbox was full. It was for your torque thread.


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

*Site*

Graham

Whats the address of the site you got your car from.


Thanks

Barry


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

Newera Imports


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

GrahamM this car is MINT!!! I was at southampton docks yesterday and it was sitting next to my R34. It LOOOKS GORGEOUS!!!!!! Bet you cant wait.

Kind regards


Gerry


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

It looks as if Graham doesn't want this car after all, unfortunately.

Graham went to see the car yesterday whilst still uncompleted - when dropping off his insurance documents for registration.

Despite lots of pictures to show the true condition of the car, a picture of the auction sheet showing genuine grade 4,
He e-mailed to say he wasn't happy, as the interior has not yet been valetted, paintwork hasn't yet been repaired and there is mild surface rust in one area of the boot floor. Although we would not pay attention to something so minor as the surface rust on the boot floor, of course, the interior will be cleaned before completion, as will paintwork faults be rectified.

I have offered to give Graham a full refund upon completion of the car, if he's not happy with it, but Graham preferred to cancel the purchase of the car.

Rather than supply a car to someone who will not be happy with it, I prefer to give the money back and instead sell the car to someone who will be delighted with it. I'm sure that someone looking for a good Skyline GTR r32 with VERY GOOD performance modifications, rebuilt engine, etc, etc. will be delighted with this example. 

As such, it'll appear on Newera's website early next week. 
Full pictures are available, of course - Also, if I still have it, there's also a video of the original test drive in Japan. The car is available for viewing by appointment, at Motormall's premises in Folkestone.

I wish Graham every success in the continued search for his ellusive Skyline.

Sincerely,
Miguel.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

miguel 

PLEASE tell me a price might be very interested 

K


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> *I have offered to give Graham a full refund upon completion of the car, if he's not happy with it, but Graham preferred to cancel the purchase of the car.*


*

I felt it would be better not to go ahead, rather than waste any more of your time.




I'm sure that someone looking for a good Skyline GTR r32 with VERY GOOD performance modifications, rebuilt engine, etc, etc. will be delighted with this example.

Click to expand...

I have no doubt. On this car you will find 6 Pot Endless brakes(near new as miguel described) Cost probably around £3k in the UK, Zeal Function S6 Suspension, about £2k in the UK. Desmond Rega Master 17" Alloys, about £2k. The engine sounds great, looks nice and clean inside the oil filler cap.*


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Now tell me another importer that would offer such good after sales service????


----------



## u_ali (Feb 19, 2003)

Hiya Gerry?
I dont if you remember me, we met at south mimms, and boxhill, I was with me dad in the silver miguel supplied supra.(option sticker)
You were close to getting your R33, back then....But R34 now.....nice one man.
What's the spec on her?



Miguel, Hiya mate, sorry couldnt make the bash, but next time.

My new email is [email protected],




See ya

Usmann Ali


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Another dealer who.....*

would offer you the same deal is Japvillage. They offer a full refund if you are unhappy with the slightest thing, even the paint!!! Oh, hang on thats right, they offer this option before you have parted with your money!!!    

Sorry for thread hi-jack but its been about a year since i have had a dig at them and didn`t want them feeling left out or thinking i had forgoten etc!! 

jas


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Never had any dealings with NewEra but will make a mental note about the good service 
Those brakes look:smokin: 

Jason - still bearing a grudge against JV


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*who me??*

Hold a grudge Dave?? Never!! 

Just someone mentioned great service etc and i thought i would give my old friend a plug but halfway through the post i remembered that their refund terms were a little different from Newera`s!!!

How are things with you Dave?? Don`t think we have chatted since all the saga last year?? Anything new ?

jas


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Two words!*

Thread & hijack 

Nothing interesting to to tell you other than I am married now and in debt 

Refreshing change to read this thread and see what a nice guy Miguel is. *Good customer service sells though word of mouth*


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Bloodyhell!

Fair play to Newera/Miguel for doing what they have, thats superb customerservice, no wonder everyone loves em.

Gra- How picky must you be! Jesus, hope you find one you like soon matey.


----------

